# Fake gear from underground labs on Tor network?



## Frayser_Boy (Apr 18, 2015)

The main reason I registered is to ask and contribute info about who sells legit gear and who sells the fakes. 

I don't know this forum's policy in discussing gear from markets on the Tor network, so please let me know if it's off-limits here.


----------



## brazey (Apr 18, 2015)

Frayser_Boy said:


> The main reason I registered is to ask and contribute info about who sells legit gear and who sells the fakes.
> 
> *I don't know this forum's policy in discussing gear from markets on the Tor network, so please let me know if it's off-limits here.*


* 

Here you go...    http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/64057-Rules-On-This-Board-Read-Me!
*


----------



## SeattlesBest (Apr 18, 2015)

Tor isn't like a web sit. So.. I don't see a problem. Fake gear is sold everywhere, tor network or not.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 19, 2015)

Yep, out of my last 3 times I have done bloodwork to check serum testosterone levels while on a sources gear, only one of the 3 was up to par.


----------



## evolutionpep (Apr 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

